# Bank Holiday while working 3 day week



## 10michele40 (22 May 2009)

I am going to be put on a 3 day week from next month on, working Mon, Tues & Wed.  I've been in the company for almost 8 years, working full time.
Do you know what the legality is regarding weeks with Bank Holidays?  Will I have to work 3 different days that particular week, Will I only get 2 days pay that week or am I entitled to pay for that Monday?


----------



## Armada (22 May 2009)

If the Bank Holiday falls on a Monday and you normally work Monday, then you will paid for the day - likewise for Tuesday and Wednesday.

If the bank holiday falls on a Thursday or Friday (for eg.. St. Patricks Day or New Years Day maybe!!) then you will get 1/5 of your weekly pay extra but will still work your normal three days that week.


----------



## allthedoyles (22 May 2009)

As far as I know , you will be paid for the Bank Holiday by either your employer or the Social Welfare .
To qualify for a BH payment  , you must have worked at least 40 hours in previous 5 weeks .

If you meet this criteria , your employer must pay you for BH ......otherwise the Social Welfare will pay .

Of course if you work the Bank Holiday , the SW situation wont apply and you will be paid by your employer under your employment contract


----------



## 10michele40 (22 May 2009)

Thats great guys, thanks.


----------



## Black Sheep (22 May 2009)

By the way SW do *not* pay you for public holidays if you have part-time work. That is the duty of the employer


----------

